# I think my wife is bi-bicurious



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

On the whole my wife and I have good, open communication on most topics including sex. However, as a background my wife initially pushed back on the use of toys then I found out she used them without me first and still is a little bashful but, that is another topic but, underscores the nature of her hesitancy. 

As far as liking girls she has admitted to having “experimented” in college. She has made jokes about actresses like “I would like to get naked with her..etc”. She says it is just joking but, there is likely something behind it. My take on some of the research I have done is that many women (and this holds true with my wife) tend to not want to do things (or feel bad about enjoying it) because it is something they feel they “shouldn’t enjoy”. I think even the most liberated women suffer from the “good girls shouldn’t like x,y or z). Check out Get Her To Watch Porn - AskMen.com

The reason that I ask is that like most men I would enjoy for her to be able to watch programming that showcase the beauty of the female form and not feel bad about it. Granted this is a self-serving concept but, so I don’t want it to be forced upon her. It does not necessarily have to be HC porn as much of that is so ridiculous that I can hardly watch it unless I am fastforwarding most of it and much of it may not be appealing to her or may offend her. Furthermore I think that for many women is not the beautiful women and the jealousy factor (although I think this is a reason enough for some women) but, rather they find it so contrived/and or degrading than anything else. I have noticed that her tv viewing, she totally gravitates toward shows that feature young and or young ½ naked women (and or men). Many of these shows are romantic others are trashy. That said she tends to avoid shows that are clearly ONLY/FOR THE MOST PART ONLY for the purpose of shameless T&A. I think because she feels like “I should not enjoy this”. She has admitted (usually after a few drinks) that she used to watch softcore and gotten herself off when she was younger/and mentioned that she would be interested in watching porn together. I dated a girl who said she was into it but, then got turned off to it never found out why. 

My motives are mostly selfish however, I think that visual/cerebral stimulation can add a new dimension to sex. Not much different than the way our new vibrator has taken her to new hights I think some visual stimualation will be an added bonus for both of us. Although, I think it would mostly be limited to a foreplay/or warm up for us. 

Help me out: 

What is a way to look for suitable material in this regard? Are shops or online better? 

What is proper edicate. I am accustomed to touch myself when watching this sort of stuff. Is this out of bounds (perhaps I should just ask her). 

How can minimize her feeling self-conscious watching such programs that feature women that she may feel are prettier/have better bodies etc. 

If she is in fact aroused by the female form as I suspect but, dislikes porn for whatever reason, are there other instructional, artistic or other types of material that we could explore?


----------



## Sara Ann (Aug 27, 2010)

Ask her if she wants to watch porn with you. Why haven't you done that already?


----------

